# Ist der Lüfter vom AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor zu laut?



## Jakes (7. September 2012)

*Ist der Lüfter vom AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor zu laut?*

Grüße,

Ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten. Ich bin an diesem AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor, einem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 Mainboard und insgesamt 16 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600 MHz interessiert.

Allerdings kam mir zu Ohren, dass der Lüfter am AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor ohrenbetäubend laut sei. Kann das jemand bestätigen, und kann man da ausbessern? Weis mir jemand einen guten, leistungsstarken und leisen Lüfter für diesen Prozessor?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2012)

Jakes schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten. Ich bin an diesem AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor, einem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 Mainboard und insgesamt 16 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600 MHz interessiert.
> 
> Allerdings kam mir zu Ohren, dass der Lüfter am AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) Prozessor ohrenbetäubend laut sei. Kann das jemand bestätigen, und kann man da ausbessern? Weis mir jemand einen guten, leistungsstarken und leisen Lüfter für diesen Prozessor?


 
Wenn du den Prozessor haben willst, dann würde ich das nicht von der Lautstärke des Lüfters abhängig machen. Wenn die der Standardlüfter dann zu laut sein sollte, kannst du ja immer noch  tauschen. Gute Lüfter (z. B. Scythe Katana 4) gibt es schon um ca. 20 Euro.Die 16 GB würde ich mir aber noch überlegen ... in den meisten Fällen sollten 8 GB völlig ausreichen. Falls du große Sachen rendern willst (Videos, 3D Grafiken usw.) könnte das nützlich sein, in dem Fall würde ich aber eher zu einem Intel Prozessor greifen.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2012)

Das Problem am AMD-Boxed Lüfter ist relativ gesehen weniger die Lautstärke, sondern vielmehr die Kühlleistung, die war nie so der Killer und alleine aus dem Grund sollte man nochmal die paar Euros extra investieren
Ein Punkt wo die Intels doch schon wesentlich besser sind, zwar nicht so gut wie ein Nachrüstkühler, aber immer noch ok


----------



## Jakes (8. September 2012)

Hi nochmal und danke für die Tipps.

Wisst ihr ob da der Garantieanspruch verfällt, wenn ich an dem Prozessor einfach so den Boxed-Lüfter austausche?

Und was für Hardware könnte denn dann wegen dem Prozessor Boxed Lüfter kaputt gehen? Denn der Prozessor Boxed Lüfter hat ja jetzt soviel ich mitbekommen habe, eine eher bescheidene oder schlechte Kühlleistung. Kann da dann etwa mein gesamter PC kaputt gehen? Übertakten werde ich übrigens nicht.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2012)

Natürlich verliehrt man nicht die Garantieleistung
Und relativ gesehen könnte kein Bauteil kaputt gehen, erstmal, da sich der Rechner bei zu hoher Temperatur abschaltet
Und so kommt das drauf an, dir kann das Mainboard über die Klinge springen, der Prozessor kann abrauchen und die Software kann auch einen Schuss bekommen wenn die immer so unsanft beendet wird

Weswegen man auch nicht nur die 10€ für irgendeinen Lüfter ausgeben sollte der besser ist, sondern gleich nochmal das ganze verdreifachen sollte und sich einen neuen Kühler kaufen sollte


----------



## Jakes (8. September 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/1155-1156-1366-2011-KATANA/dp/B007Q4XSDE/ref=dp_cp_ob_computers_title_3

Ja ist denn dieser Lüfter hier schon gut und sicher genug? Denn dann würde ich wohl diesen hier einfach gleich einbauen. Oder hat selbst der Lüfter schon eine zu schlechte Kühlleistung?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2012)

Die boxed-Lüfter sind natürlich auch schon gut und "sicher" genug, sonst wäre AMD je bescheuert, diese mitzuliefern...  denn dann würden die sich ja selber Reklamationen durch defekte CPU ins Haus holen, wenn deren Kühler zu schlecht wären.

Der Katana 4 ist da aber natürlich schon viel besser als der boxed - so zwischen 15-25€ gibt es schon Kühler, die sehr gut kühlen und deren Lüfter in einem normalen PC ohne Last sehr leise sind und selbst bei Last nicht merkbar lauter werden. 

Wo willst Du denn die Teile kaufen? Man könnte dann ja mal schauen, was es in dem Shop an Kühlern gibt.


----------



## Jakes (8. September 2012)

Sehr wahrscheinlich kauf ich bei Conrad.de. Denn die verkaufen Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboard gleich in einem sogenannten Aufrüstkit. Ja, das mit dem Prozessor Kühler, da bin ich mir immer noch nich so sicher, was ich mir dann für einen kaufe ^^.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2012)

Ist es dieses Kit: Tuning-Kit AMD® FX-8150 (8x 3,6 GHz) DDR3 16 GB - 1600 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 im Conrad Online Shop | 873952 ? 

Dann um Gottes Willen NICHT kaufen! Erstens mal ist die CPU sowieso ein Fehlkauf, außer Du hast ganze bestimmte Anwendungen, die nachgewiesenermaßen von GENAU dieser CPU profitieren - denn in Spielen ist die CPU kaum besser als die günsitgeren FX-6100 oder sogar der X4 965 für grad mal 80€. 

Zweitens ist das Board unnötig "gut" - es kostet einzeln gekauft ab 140€, dabei bringt es keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einem Board für 80€, außer es hat GANZ bestimmte Dinge, die Du bei einem günstigeren Board nicht gefunden hast.

Drittens sind 16GB nicht nötig, selbst 8GB bringen bisher so gut wie keinen Vorteil - allenfalls wenn Du auch so was wie Videobearbeitung machs, lohnen isch 16GB.

Aber das wichtigste Viertens: VIEL zu teuer! Vermutlich hat Conrad dieses Kit vor zig Monaten mal zusammengestellt und ist preislich auf den damaligen Einkaufspreisen geblieben. Denn wenn Du CPU, Board und RAM jetzt neu einzeln kaufst, zahlst Du bei einem Shop wie hardwareversand.de ca 170+140+70 Euro = *380 Euro*! Für die gleichen Teile, also kein billigeres Board! Und wie gesagt: mit nem X4 965 und einem guten, ausreichendem Board sparst Du nochmal, ohne dass Du einen Nachteil in Spielen merken wirst - selbst mit 16GB RAM würdest Du dann nur ca 240 Euro zahlen!


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2012)

ja, also ich muss auch sagen, für den Preis bekommt man schon fast einen neuen Rechner
Außerdem sind die Aufrüstkits eher ne Augenwischerei, das ist auch nur irgendwelche RAM-Riegel, nen Mainboard und ne Boxed-CPU mit einem nicht mal so toll aussehendem Kühler und ganz ehrlich, das kannste auch von selbst alleine kaufen in anbetracht dass da eigentlich auch überall Anleitungen (außer beim RAM, aber RAM ist auch so schwer einzubauen) dabei


----------



## Jakes (8. September 2012)

OK, dann bestelle ich dort definitiv nicht. Werd das mit dem Prozessor vielleicht auch überdenken. Danke euch.


----------



## Jakes (12. September 2012)

Hallo ihr, habt mir ja schon ganz toll geholfen. Aber ich hab da jetzt doch noch eine Frage.

Muss ich meine Festplatte formatieren, wenn ich Mainboard, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher wechsel? Und reicht es aus, wenn ich mein Betriebssystem Windows 7 nach dem Einbau von dem neuen Mainboard, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher einfach deinstalliere und anschließend installiere. Oder sollte ich besser keine halben Sachen machen, und einfach meine ganze Festplatte formatieren mit allem drum und drauf? Und muss ich mir Windows 7 jetzt nochmal kaufen, ich habe nämlich die CD und den Serial Key davon.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2012)

also eigentlich muss man weder formatieren noch eine neuinstallation machen


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Also, eine Neuinstalltion wäre halt "sicherer", da Du dann eventuellen Müll vom alten Win7 loswirst und auch vermeidest, dass evlt. irgendwas mitgeladen wird, was noch zur alten Konfiguration gehört - das kann das laden unnötig verzögern und in seltenen Fällen auch zu Fehlern führen - je "unterschiedlicher" die Mainbaords umso eher kann es dazu kommen. 

ICH hätte aber selbst dann, wenn alles scheinbar perfekt läuft, immer das ungute Gefühl, dass es NOCH sauberer/besser ginge   daher bin ich für eine Neuinstallation.


Deinstallieren musst Du das alte WIn7 aber nicht. Einfach die neuen Teile einbauen, PC mit win7 starten, das Setup von win7 starten und dann das alte C: als Ort für die Installation wählen. Auf die Frage, ob Du das alte Windows ersetzen willst, einfach mit ja antworten. 

Ist Deine Festplatte denn unterteilt bzw. hast Du eine zweite Festplatte? Dann sichere vor dem Umbau einfach alles von c: auf einer anderen Partition, was dir Dir wichtig ist. Und falls Du Steam hast: davon einfach den Ordner Steam/Steamapps und Steam/Userdata  sichern, beim neuen Windows dann Steam neu installieren, vor dem ersten Steamstart dann die gesicherten Ordner in den neuen Steamordner. Du musst dann für die Spiele vor dem Start lediglich in der Bibliothekt nen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel machen, Eigenschaften und dann mal nach "auf Fehler überprüfen" suchen - das dauert je nach Spiel 1-2 Minuten, selten mal länger - und du vermeidest damit aber eine Neuinstallation der Spiele.


----------



## Jakes (13. September 2012)

Gut, dann werde ich Windows 7 einfach neu installieren. Ja, ich habe schon alles wichtige sicherheitshalber auf einer externen Festplatte gesichert. Danke für den Hinweis mit Steam, werd ich so machen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Schau bei der Gelegenheit vor der Installation im BIOS, ob für den Sata-Controller AHCI aktiv ist. Das wäre besser.


----------



## Jakes (16. September 2012)

Hi, die bestellten Sachen sind gestern schon angekommen, und ich habe das Zeug nun doch recht gut einbauen können. Ich habe meine Festplatte daraufhin noch formatiert und Windows 7 professional 64bit installiert. Anschließend habe ich die Treiber für mein Mainboard installiert, die software für meinen blu-ray Brenner und Guild Wars 2. Ich war dann noch eine Zeit auf dem Desktop, und plötzlich bekam ich aus heiterem Himmel folgenden bluescreen mit sehr sonderbarar Fehlermeldung:

a Problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your Computer. The system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error.

If this is the first time you´ve seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.

If this is a new install installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable Bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safeMod to remove or siable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup options, and then select Safe mode.

technical information:

stern, stern, stern STOP: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xFFFFFA800E7 (0028,0x00000000BC800800,0X0000000000010137)

Kann das sein, das die Fehlermeldung deshalb gekommen ist, weil ich Windows 7 professionell nicht geupdated habe? Ich habe diese Fehlermeldung noch zweimal bekommen. Aber seitdem ich nun Windows geupdated hab, hab ich auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr bekommen. Ich hoffe mal, das jetzt keine bluescreen fehlermeldung mehr kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Natürlich kann das von den fehlenden Updates kommen, denn die neueren Treiber setzen oft bestimmte Updates voraus, damit die richtig funktionieren, und die win-Updates beseitigen ja auch oft bekannte Fehler. Wenn das also nicht erneut auftritt, dann ist alles in Butter.


----------

